# Toremifene Citrate dosages help



## woogyboogy (Apr 27, 2011)

Can someone please help me or give me some info, I for some reason cannot understand...I just bought Toremifene Citrate from RUI, 60mL 60mg/mL is what it says on the bottle. I was given one single 1ml syringe for oral dosages, but when I read the posts about people saying they run:

Week 1 120mg ED
Week 2 90mg ED
Week 3 60mg ED
Week 4 30mg ED

I can't figure out how this would be possible for the bottle I bought. I thought I was getting a deal...it was normally $59.99, but was on sale for $45 at the time when I bought it, can anyone please steer me into the right direction with the dosages. Thanks!!!


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 27, 2011)

120mg = 2ml

90mg = 1.5ml

60mg = 1ml

30mg = 0.5ml

Simple math bro. With your PCT setup, your split for weeks 1-4 would look like this:

2.0ml ED/1.5ml ED/1.0ml ED/0.5ml ED

At the end of your cycle, if you do the math, you should have used only 35ml total out of the 60ml bottle, which is only a little more than half. What is the problem?


----------



## woogyboogy (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for some reason I couldn't figure out how to convert it to ml, sorry about that. But I'm actually splitting the bottle with a friend who is running the same hdrol setup as me, and he needs 30mls as well so we are just going to run Torem for 80mg/70mg/60mg/60mg.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 28, 2011)

woogyboogy said:


> thanks for some reason I couldn't figure out how to convert it to ml, sorry about that. But I'm actually splitting the bottle with a friend who is running the same hdrol setup as me, and he needs 30mls as well so we are just going to run Torem for 80mg/70mg/60mg/60mg.



I wouldn't.

If anything, run the first 3 weeks as scheduled and short change the 4th week. The first couple weeks definitely need to be dosed properly. 

Fucking yourself up to save $50 is just retarded, by the way.


----------



## woogyboogy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, let me know if this sounds any better...

100mgs for 4 days
80mgs for 6 days
60mgs for 10 days
40mgs for 8 days

By the way, I'm running H-drol 50/50/75/75/75.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 28, 2011)

woogyboogy said:


> Ok, let me know if this sounds any better...
> 
> 100mgs for 4 days
> 80mgs for 6 days
> ...



Dude... just buy another bottle. Fuck, what is it, like $30 a piece for you and your buddy for a second bottle? 

Makes me wonder if you work at Walmart or some shit to not be able to afford a second bottle. Hold off your cycle until you have the proper PCT in place.


----------



## woogyboogy (Apr 28, 2011)

I understand your concern and your PCT is clearly not something to fu*k with...but I've seen plenty of people run 90/60/60/30, I don't see how my setup could possibly be as bad as your making it out to sound. I'm not poor either, I actually found that funny, I'm just trying to figure out if its possible with what I have before I buy another bottle.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 28, 2011)

woogyboogy said:


> I understand your concern and your PCT is clearly not something to fu*k with...but I've seen plenty of people run 90/60/60/30, I don't see how my setup could possibly be as bad as your making it out to sound. I'm not poor either, I actually found that funny, I'm just trying to figure out if its possible with what I have before I buy another bottle.



I agree, that comment was uncalled for. If you want to make due with what you have, it's your choice. I'm not sure how such dosages will change things, if it they will at all. These drugs affect everyone differently. Maybe it will be fine for you. I wish you luck.

M4A3


----------



## beeazy (Apr 29, 2011)

how does torem stack up against clomid and nolva? anyone use it alone for pct or in combination with the nolv?


----------



## megathunder (Apr 29, 2011)

I ran:

120x7 days
90x7
60x4
30x4

Just because I heard of how fast-acting torem was and that you get your balls back (which is all I took it for) after the first week itself.


----------



## beeazy (Apr 29, 2011)

megathunder said:


> I ran:
> 
> 120x7 days
> 90x7
> ...



So u had a successful Oct running totem alone? What was ur cycle?


----------



## megathunder (Apr 29, 2011)

beeazy said:


> So u had a successful Oct running totem alone? What was ur cycle?



Well, it was a pretty convoluted PCT. I initially went with a natty cycle involving a bunch of OTC supps. Got bloodwork done and found I was around 20mg(? can't remember the units) short on test than before my cycle. And my balls hadn't come back. So I ordered torem and ran it for just 22 days because I had already done a whole month of natty PCT which got me back pretty close to normal already. My cycle was halotest 25mg x2 ed.


----------

